# old .25 auto



## adamhale27 (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a .25 auto I can not find any information about it. On the side it says CAL 635 model automatic pistol ''LE DRAGON''


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

made by aguirre y cia in eibar spain in the 1920s, the spainish version is named the basculant, renamed le dragon for sale in belguim and france..... no collector interest


----------



## adamhale27 (Jan 29, 2012)

About how mutch would it be worth? so I know if I got a good deal on it


----------



## adamhale27 (Jan 29, 2012)

About how mutch would it be worth? so I know if I got a good deal on it


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i wouldnt have a clue


----------

